# Solved: Windows won't reinstall USB drivers



## TexasPete (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I'm having an issue which originally started with my girlfriend's laptop not recognizing/installing her iPod Touch. I Googled the issue and one of the suggestions was to uninstall all items under the Universal Serial Bus tab in the Device Manager. After restarting, Windows initially recognizes the USB ports and attempts to reinstall the drivers. After a minute or two I get an error message that says:

Found New Hardware Wizard - Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller
Windows experienced a problem installing the driver software for your device
Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2963
This operation requires an interactive window station

This window pops up for each additional item that was listed in the Device Manager. All of the items end up under Unknown Device. This issue has also disabled her media card reader which she uses quite frequently. I have tried several things to correct this including the registry edit that was posted on this forum for someone having a similar problem. I have also tried:

-Downloaded the chipset drivers from the Dell website, when I try to install them the installation fails (An unknown error has occured, setup will exit)
-Downloaded the driver for the Realtek card reader from Dell, the install also fails (cannot install OEM driver)
-Pressed F2 during startup and loaded setup defaults

The laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1545, less than a year old
Windows Vista Home Basic 32-bit (Service Pack 2)
Intel Celeron 2.20 GHz
2.00GB RAM


Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## TexasPete (Mar 26, 2008)

Any suggestions?


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

Try disabling Windows Defender (or any 3rd-party AV / security), and then run the hardware wizard...


----------



## TexasPete (Mar 26, 2008)

I tried that and unfortunately, no luck...


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

See this thread for other ideas:
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/235014-44-this-operation-requires-interactive-window-station


----------



## TexasPete (Mar 26, 2008)

The issue has been solved!

I restarted in Safe Mode and manually installed the Intel Chipset driver(s) and it worked! My USB ports are functional however it still doesn't recognize the iPod, but that was always an issue.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------

